# how many days before they are weaned?



## bonbean01 (May 25, 2012)

Separated Ewes from their lambs today for the first time...lambs are almost 5 months old and eating everything their Mom's do and getting pretty big, but still nursing off and on.  Ewes, especially the one with jumbo twin lambs is going down in weight, so we decided to not just let them self wean.

Lots of bawling going on with the lambs...just wondering how many days to keep them separate from their Moms before they are weaned?  Someone said until the ewe's udder dries up...any idea how long that takes?


----------



## kfacres (May 25, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Separated Ewes from their lambs today for the first time...lambs are almost 5 months old and eating everything their Mom's do and getting pretty big, but still nursing off and on.  Ewes, especially the one with jumbo twin lambs is going down in weight, so we decided to not just let them self wean.
> 
> Lots of bawling going on with the lambs...just wondering how many days to keep them separate from their Moms before they are weaned?  Someone said until the ewe's udder dries up...any idea how long that takes?


I put them back together once they are yearling ewes getting bred in the same pen.  old ewes and young lambs have different nutritional needs and should not be penned together.


----------



## secuono (May 25, 2012)

I don't know, I use nose rings so no separation needed. But I've read 1-3mo.


----------



## bonbean01 (May 25, 2012)

Thank you for the replies.  I grew up with cattle and I remember when the calves were weaned...the bawling by the cows and calves went on for close to a week.  Guess my next concern is the ewe's udders having problems?  Although at this age the lambs did not nurse that often, so hoping it won't be an issue.

The ewes don't seem very concerned right now...but the lambs are not happy!


----------



## Cornish Heritage (May 26, 2012)

> Guess my next concern is the ewe's udders having problems?


Should not be any problems after 5 mths. 

As for running lambs & ewes together this year we have put the young ewe lambs in with different rams from their mothers. Moved them after about 2 weeks separation & they have been fine. Our sheep are all grass fed so they have to forage for what they can get. Don't have room to feed them separately on a long term basis.

Liz


----------



## secuono (May 26, 2012)

You know, I'm also wondering how long it takes the udders to dry up...
One of my ewes went from 3 nursing at 2mo. to just one. The other had twins and now only one nursing. But they are just as full as ever. They have been weaned for 2wks or so.


----------



## bonbean01 (May 26, 2012)

Well...after all that bawling all day yesterday, had a bit of a lamb rodeo last night...one kept trying to get out to her Mama, scraped some hair off her nose, but not bleeding...kept checking them and were sure they were secure...not possible to get out...but yeah...that lamb somehow managed to get out over the top of the gate...geesh...glad she didn't break her legs or neck!!!!  So....put them back with the Moms and now the plan is to let the Moms out to pasture all day without the lambs, then let them all together for the night.  Nursing seems to be slowed down quite a bit and now we all can sleep knowing that no lambs are going to do something really stupid to hurt themselves...sigh...yes, we do spoil them, but have a small flock, so we'll just keep doing it the way we always have and go with the...if it ain't broken...don't fix it


----------

